# hiltonhed SC



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 17, 2012)

Anybody live around or been on vaction there?

Going in June. Any suggestions?

Looking for a 2 bedroom hotel for 5 days, hopefully no more than a grand 

Any good restraunts and places to see?

Where's the hunny hole? Hah, well probably take a charter one day but I'd like to be able to fish close to the hotel at nite 

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2012)

Bumping this

Anyone? I am interested too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 18, 2012)

Mullet heads for redfish


That is all you need to know :LOL2:


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 18, 2012)

We rented a large house there with the extended family like 6 years ago and had a great time. I think we found it on https://www.VRBO.com Saved some money by finding a house a couple blocks from the beach. Can't remember where we ate and we didn't do any fishing, sorry.
Also check out https://www.tripadvisor.com if you haven't already.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks fellers!


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 18, 2012)

Never been, but I've heard it's an expensive town to visit.

https://hotelguides.com/south-carolina/map-hilton-head-sc-area-hotels.html

https://www.sciway.net/hotels/hilton-head-island.html

https://www.hhisleinfo.com/fishing.htm

HTH.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 18, 2012)

My uncle has a few places down there that he rents out, I believe. Ive only been fishing there a few times, but inshore is defiantly better than trying to go offshore. Be careful of the sharks! Not kidding, lots of sharks, and don't be surprised if you catch one.


----------

